# [Heisec] Schnüffel-Tool zeigt fremde WhatsApp-Nachrichten an



## Newsfeed (11 Mai 2012)

Eine Android-App zeigt auf Knopfdruck die Nachrichten von WhatsApp-Nutzern im gleichen Netz an. Weil WhatsApp die Messages im Klartext übertragt, ist das nicht sonderlich schwer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

